# Wart remover during pregnancy?



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a plantar wart on the bottom of my foot. I am using Dr. Scholl's Clear Away 40% Salicylic Acid to treat it, because it has become uncomfortable when I walk.

Now dh is telling me I should have called the doctor first. Oops.

Anyone know anything about this?

I guess I should add that I am pregnant, 19 weeks along. I've already been using the wart remover pads on the wart for almost 2 weeks now and it looks like it's about to come off, so I really don't want to stop using it now. Yet, dh is threatening to ask the ultrasound tech this Wednesday (since I won't be seeing a doctor or nurse that day) who isn't the right person to ask. I told him that would be so embarrassing to me, so I figured I better get some answers quick!


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I had a friend whose sister went to a Traditional Chinese Medicine practitioner and the wart literally dried up and fell out of her foot!

I've also heard homeopathy can work for warts, although that might not give you the fast relief you're looking for.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I would agree with your dh here, do some research/check with your doctor before using that stuff. Does it have any warnings on the product about use during pregnancy? I would think it might be easier to just have it frozen or whatever they do at the docs office. Good luck!


----------



## Triciabn (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't bother with your doctor.... and don't bother with the wart treatment. If you can get a plantar wart off your foot with an OTC treatment...BRAVO! I have happened to ask my doc 4 years ago about it and she said it was fine. However all the Dr. Sholls in the world can't seem to figure out how to get rid of the little buggers.
I have tried
*all OTC treatments: freeze aways, goop...whatever
*homeopathic
*the duct tape thing that everyone swears by...how they get the duct tape to stick is beyond me

You don't even want to know how I finally got rid of them...but they are finally gone...well at least the huge persistant cluster I had on my heel.
Tricia


----------



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

This wart is still pretty small and it appears that the treatment is working. The package has absolutely NO warnings regarding use during pregnancy; that's why I figured it's fine. From the reading I've been doing I gather it's fine since it's such a small amount. It's one tiny wart.

If this doesn't work though, I probably will try the duct tape thing just to see if it works! And if that doesn't work, I"ll probably just live with it unless the pain increases.


----------



## SpottyFish (May 20, 2005)

The duct tape works wonders, but it takes several weeks. I used it for a wart on my finger. To get it to stick, I just put the duct tape on, then cover it with a waterproof Bandaid. The Band-aid brand Extra Wide Sport Strip kind sticks and stays very well.


----------

